# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  İşte Dağlıca Baskını'nı planlayan o hain!

## bozok

*İşte Dağlıca Baskını'nı planlayan o hain!* 

 
*Madımak'ta izi bulunan dört PKK'lının irtibatının o dönem örgütün Sivas sorumlusu Alişer Koçgiri kod adlı Yücel Halis olduğu belirlendi... Yücel Halis, 12 Mehmetçiğin şehit düştüğü Dağlıca Baskını'nın planlayıcısı, çatışmada kaçırılan 8 askeri DTP'lilere teslim eden kişi* 

2 Temmuz 1993'te yaşanan Madımak Katliamı'yla ilgili olarak şimdiye kadar pek çok şey yazıldı ve çizildi. Olayla ilgili 91 kişi yargılandı ancak kafalarda asıl faillere ilişkin hep bir soru işareti kaldı. İşte üzel Yetkili Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nın iki yıl süren çok gizli soruşturmasının ardından ulaştığı "Madımak'taki 4 PKK'lı" davanın bundan sonra ki seyri açısından büyük önem taşıyor. 
*O PKK'LILAR NASIL GüRüLDü?* 
20 Mayıs 2009 Sivas Emniyet Müdürlüğü'ne başvuran bir tanık "Madımak Katliamı hakkında bildiklerimi anlatmak istiyorum" dedi. üzel Yetkili Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı 18 yıllık dosyayı tozlu raflardan indirdi. Madımak Katliamı'na ilişkin tüm görüntüler temin edilerek oluşturulan özel bir ekip tarafından yeniden izlendi. İşte bu görüntülerden biri tam olay sırasında çekilen ve ardından İhlas Haber Ajansı (İHA) tarafından servisi yapılan bir görüntü idi. 1 saat 5 dakikalık o görüntüde şimdiye kadar dikkat çekmeyen bir ayrıntı vardı. Sivas Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekipleri tarafından fark edilen bu ayrıntıda görüntünü 52'nci dakika 40'ncı saniyesinde, kalabalık içerisinden 4 kişilik grubun tek sıra halinde nizami bir şekilde ve hızla ayrıldığı tespit edildi. Yapılan arşiv taramasında bu şahısların o dönemde hiç araştırılmadığı belirlendi. şahısların eyleme Sivas dışından katılmış olabileceği düşünülerek şahısların kimliklerini tespiti amacıyla çok yönlü çalışmalar yapıldı. 2 yıl süren çalışmaların ardından şahısların o dönemde Sivas bölgesi kırsal alanında faaliyet gösteren terör örgütü PKK üyeleri PİRAN kod adlı Ahmet Aydın, KüüüK MüSLüM kod adlı Erdal Yıldırım, CUDİ kod adlı Sinan Kaya ve MED (kod) Müslüm şanlı olduklarını kesin olarak teşhis edildi. Ayrıca bu PKK'lının o dönem örgütün Sivas sorumlusu ALİşER KOüGİRİ (kod) Yücel Halis'in komutasında olduğu belirlendi. 
*DAğLICA'NIN PLANLAYICISI...* 
SHP'li milletvekili ve devlet bakanı Ziya Halis'in yeğeni olan Yücel Halis örgüt içinde "Koçgiri Celladı" olarak tanınıyor. Sivas-Zara-Divriği hattının sorumlusu olan Yücel Halis'in ilk eylemi 2 Temmuz 1993 Sivas Madımak olaylarından 3 gün önce Erzincan-Sivas Karayolu'nu kesmek oldu. Yücel Halis, 1997'de Abdullah ücalan tarafından şam'a çağrıldı. Bir süre Ermenistan'da kalan Yücel Halis daha sonra K.Irak Bölgesi'ndeki kamplarda eğitmen oldu. 2005'te Hakkari bölgesinden sorumlu olan Halis'in adı 12 Mehmetçiğin şehit düştüğü Dağlıca baskınıyla duyuldu. Kadri üelik isimli örgüt yöneticisiyle baskını bizzat planlayan Halis, saldırıda kaçırılan 8 askerin DTP'li milletvekillerine teslimi sırasında hazırlanan tutanağa PKK adına imza atan kişiydi. 
*'Alevileri devlete ezdirirsek kendi tarafımıza çekebiliriz'*
Yücel Halis hakkında bilgi veren gizli tanıklardan biri şunları anlattı: "Yücel Halis Alevi kökenlidir. ürgüt içindeki Alevileri ajite ederdi. Sünni köylere yönelik eylemler gerçekleştirdi. Hamu üimen olarak bilinen bölgedeki köye saldırı düzenlendi. Alevi vatandaşları ayrıldı, 4 Sünni öldürdü. 'Sünniler zaten devletin tarafındadır, safları bellidir. Aleviler de devlete yakınlaşıyor. Alevileri devlete ezdirerek taraf olmaya zorlamak lazım. Alevileri devlete bu şekilde ezdirirsek Alevileri tarafımıza geçeriz' diyordu." PKK'da yer almış başka bir şahıs da şunları söyledi: "1994'de Selimiye köyüne yapılan baskın talimatını Abdullah ücalan bizzat ALİşER KOüGİRİ (kod) Yücel Halis'e verdi. Bu eylem yapılmadan önce Alişer "Madımak Otelinin yakılması olayına karışanlardan bir tanesi bu köylüdür. Bu köy Sünni Türk köyüdür, Aleviler yalnız değil, onlara sahip çıkılması lazım. Bölgede Alevilerin güçlü olduğunu ispatlamak amacıyla bu eylemin yapılması gerekiyor. Yani bölgede Alevilerle Sünnilerin birbirleriyle çatışması gerekiyor" dedi." Selimiye köyüne gidildiğinde, köyde bulunan koruculardan dokuzu bir araya topladıktan sonra bu şahıslardan bir tanesinin eline saz verilip sazı çalması istendi. şahıs sazı çalarken yanındaki 9 kişiyle birlikte tarandılar ve hepsi öldü." 
*Aziz Nesin nasıl getirildi?* 
Gizli tanık o dönemde yazdığı "şeytan Ayetleri" adlı yazı dizisine rağmen Aziz Nesin'in nasıl Sivas'a getirildiğini ise şöyle anlattı: "Dönemin İl Turizm Müdürü Vahap Sümbüloğlu'nu dönemin SHP Milletvekili Ziya Halis göreve getirdi. Yücel Halis, Ziya Halis'in yeğenidir. Yücel Halis de Vahap Sümbüloğlu ile irtibat kurarak Sivas'ta yapılacak Pir Sultan Abdal Etkinlikleri ile ilgili isteklerde bulundu. İstekleri arasında Aziz Nesin'in etkinlik programında mutlaka yer alması gerektiği hususu da vardı. Bu konular Vali Ahmet Karabilgin'e iletilmesine rağmen, vali duyarsız kaldı."(SABAH)  


31.05.2011 08:45 */ VATAN*

----------

